# mattress talk: does twin + queen = king?



## handspun (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure this has been discussed before on this forum but I'm having a hard time finding any threads.
Our current family bed configuration is a twin mattress and a queen on the floor. I'm in need of new sheets and wondering if king sheets will fit? Or is a king equal to a full size and a twin?
Also, I vaguely remember reading, at some point, about solutions for solving the potential crack between the two mattresses. Does anyone use foam or anything else to make the area where the two mattresses meet more comfortable?
Basically, my whole bedroom is taken up by mattress right now, but with an almost 14 month old, and a big kiddo who still occasionally wanders in during the night, and a dog who "needs" to sleep under the blankets, AND two snuggly cats (plus me and dh!) I have to say, the extra space at night is heavenly!!


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

A king bed is two twins, actually... so, I dont know that you'll find one sheet to fit both mattresses at the same time!

That huge bed sounds luxurious though!!

ETA: i think they sell some kind of thing that you can put between 2 mattresses, like in Solutions or Problem Solvers catalog, but I think I've read that some families use pool noodles shoved in there? and maybe some even hook bungie cords to the handles on either side of the mattresses, and run them under the mattress to keep them tight together? (that could really scratch your floor if it's hardwood, but would be great on carpet i bet.)


----------



## handspun (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, jeez! I was way off! Glad I didn't plunk down the $$$ for king sized sheets!


----------



## APLAMomma (Feb 16, 2010)

i cant help you with the sheet question but we used bungee cords to attach the crib mattress to our mattress when we sidecarred the crib and used a body pillow for the gap. it worked really well, it should probably work for the twin just as well. good luck


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a twin and a double currently and no single sheet will fit it.
As for the crack in the middle of the bed I layed a couple of strips of grippy stuff ( rolls of plastic stuff that you can use under mats on hardwood or in your cupboards) under the two matresses to keep them from moving.
The I folded a large fleece blanket several times until it was enough that I couldn't feel the crack through it. On top I finished it with on of the double sized flat sheets so it wouldn't move.
It actually works pretty well. I know as I always seem to end up on the crack


----------



## red and lulu (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2two babes* 
As for the crack in the middle of the bed I layed a couple of strips of grippy stuff ( rolls of plastic stuff that you can use under mats on hardwood or in your cupboards) under the two matresses to keep them from moving.

we did that exact same thing, but we have a twin and queen. the queen mattress is a couple inches thicker so we haven't worried about covering the crack. dp just sleeps on the twin, me and dd sleep on the queen.

i know bed bath & beyond sells something called an insta-king, which is a T-shaped foam pad to cover the crack. only it doesn't exactly work if you don't have a sheet to cover it..... i'm thinking maybe someone should start making family bed fitted sheets, they could come in emperor (dbl + twin) and royal family (queen + twin) sizes. if only i could sew...


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

what do you guys do for blankets on a two mattress bed? do they make blankets that big or you have to use seperate blankets?


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

We had a twin + queen for a long while, they each need their own sheets for sure. For blankets we would use a king and that worked swell.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

We use separate blankets here. Other wise it is a real PITA if you are in the middle and have to get out of the bed without pulling the covers off the people on either side of you.


----------



## handspun (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup, we do two separate queen size comforters here too. It works well because I am always way colder than dh, so he gets the thinner of the two.


----------

